# Encender luces por puerto serie / paralelo



## HaRaDrIaM (Nov 10, 2010)

Buenas noches,
lo primero pedir disculpas por mi falta de conocimiento eléctrónico (soy telemático).
Me gustaría realizar un pequeño proyectiyo casero de domotica mediante el cual encender una serie de bombillas a través de internet. Es decir, tendría en casa un servidor arrancado, con un servicio a la espera de peticiones y la idea es la siguiente:

En base a cada pedición, generar un "churro" de bits que indiquen dos cosas, cuál de las luces se debe encender y con qué nivel de luminosidad.

El caso es que no lo veo muy factible con un puerto serie, ya que este envía bit a bit y no veo forma de almacenar esos bits hasta que se tengan todos y actuar. Por eso lo veo más sencillo quizás con el puerto paralelo, llevando los 8 bits a la vez a una serie de puertas lógicas que me permitan seleccionar cual de los circuitos reguladores de luz activar.

El circuito regulador de luz analógico lo tengo, solo debería encontrar una forma de combertir una seríe de bits en un determinado nivel de tensión para sustituir así el potenciómetro manual.

¿Alguna idea o acabo de decir una tonteria enorme?

Sé que la respuesta más coherente sería, conecta un PIC al puerto serie, controla el PIC y que el se encargue del resto, y sería una forma que me resultaría mñas sencillo porque me manejo en ASM bien, el caso es que no encuentro un circuito sencillo de soldar que conecte el PIC a un PC y que permita meter el código al PIC directamente sin programadores externos.

Si me pudierais guiar un poco en la dirección en que debería seguir investigando os lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 10, 2010)

...........¿?

Como que no lo vez factible con el puerto serie??? es comunicación serie pero a una velocidad (relativamente) alta por lo que virtualmente te parecerá que se trata de una comunicación en paralelo.

Como lo veo yo.......... implementas comunicación serie, y un protocolo de comandos, dependiendo de tu comando disparas un pin del PIC a una determinada modulación hacia la etapa de potencia de la lampara.

Investiga sobre dimmers con detección por cruze a cero.

Si necesitas una rutina pan en asm para PIC del puerto serie, ver: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pic16f87x-comunicacion-serie-pic-pc-ensamblador-17546/

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Mira este enlace._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/193601/ _
Aquí preparé hace tiempo como montar un servidor casero Web. Este es el primer manual pero me falta el segundo que aún no he hecho. El segundo se trata de controlar un PIC por puerto serie y por vía Web.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/06/servidor-casero-apache-php-mysql.html

Por ahora tengo algo de tiempo pero no €uros para comprar los componentes electrónicos necesarios para comprar y montar el circuito.


----------



## HaRaDrIaM (Nov 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
De momento, y viendo mi falta de práctica, voy a intentar empezar por lo básico, que es conseguir un programador de PICs bueno, bonito y barato, y ponerlo en funcionamiento con lo básico (conseguir que el PIC encienda un led). Una vez lo consiga (que para mi no será fácil), podré probar mil cosas más que ya si veo más sencillo.

Muchas gracias por la info.


----------

